# Getting to Kefalonia in the Winter.



## snowboardmum (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi All,
Would anybody have some advice or information on getting to Kefalonia from the UK during the Winter please?
We know that there are no direct flights, and we are trying to find the cheapest way to get there, even if it means a day or two in Greece....which we would love!
Thank you for any info.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

Pick a day when flights to Athens and to Kefalonia tie up. You can book a ticket with Aegean all the way, which will be cheaper. Flying from Heathrow or Gatwick.


----------



## snowboardmum (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi Jolly Roger,
Thank you for your advise.


----------

